# My new tt



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi folks a quick picture of my 2002 TT 225 , has only done 35k and is in outstanding condition, hopefully the pic works that I upload :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice I would check that the cambelt water pump etc have been changed as they need doing every 5 years what ever the mileage


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pinja (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome


----------

